# Gurkha Legend Gurkha Rare Breed Cigar Review - Gurkha Legend 1887



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent full bodied cigar that burned perfectly from start to finish

Read the full review here: Gurkha Legend Gurkha Rare Breed Cigar Review - Gurkha Legend 1887


----------

